
I created a deepfake girlfriend - sohkamyung
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614942/deepfake-girlfriend-fiction-story/
======
xg15
Slight aside:

> _Worthy gets you through the awkward, shallow online dating phase using an
> AI that teaches you to be a more emotionally intelligent romantic
> partner—which is what girls want, right?_

Who would develop and train that AI and with which objectives? Actual women
using their own experiences and expectations for dating - or males projecting
their ideas of an ideal girlfriend into it?

